# This Is From Today In Speaker Nancy Pelosi's District...Yeah..The Lady Who Is " Prayerful "...Democrats Are Scum..!



## nononono (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Dec 16, 2019)

*Yep....In Nancy's District they " Schiff " anywhere, yet in Washington DC they want to IMPEACH*
*a President over made up " Schiff ".....Yes we are Truly living in BIZARRO WORLD !*


----------

